# MKV GTI Valeo LED tails and coding help - Please!



## Singapore-Saki (Oct 27, 2015)

I also posted in the Golf V and VAGCOM forums with no luck so trying others with hope of getting a response.

I just installed the Valeo LED tails in my 2007 GTI. I used the ECS adapters (did not run 4th wire) and did not run the rear fog wire. I have an OEM Euro switch installed.

I used the following coding in Central Electronics Module long coding, bits 9 through 13:

00 00 00 0F 00

The lights work fine with amber turns, brake light function and no BOW on the dash.

However when I turn the "headlight" switch to the on position the rear lights do not light up. Basically I can't drive at night.

Anyone have any idea how to resolve this?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

There's a great write-up in the DIY section of this page but I've seen many people have issues with the connector/converter thing. The best way to install ECE tail lights is to run the 2 turn signal wires to the J519 computer module. That's what I did and it works perfectly. Marek has great info about this too.


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

Wiring
The European wiring harness has 4 wires (Turn, Brake, Parking, Return/Common) running from the central electronics control module (J519) to each of the taillights. The US wiring harness only has 3 wires (Turn, Brake, Return/Common). To get the LED's to function properly, you need to provide a signal to the 4th pin. I know of two ways to do this. One results in a "bulb out" message on the MFD and the other (adding a 4th wire) does not. I'll cover both below:
The pin configurations at the taillights are:
Stock Left (Driver's side)
1. Not used
2. Black/white (turn signal)
3. Black/red (brake light)
4. Brown (common/return)
Stock Right (Passenger side)
1. Brown (common/return)
2. Black/purple (brake light)
3. Black/green (turn signal)
4. Not used
The wires need to be moved in the connector using the method described in the Jetta LED DIY instructions (Thanks to those who wrote the Jetta DIY

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








)
LED Left (Driver's side)
1. Black/white (turn signal)
2. Black/red (brake light)
3. New Wire (Parking light)
4. Brown (common/return)
LED Right (Passenger side)
1. Brown (common/return)
2. New Wire (Parking light)
3. Black/purple (brake light)
4. Black/green (turn signal)
The new wire should be VW part 000 979 141 (I have been told that wire 000 979 151 works better, but I have not verified this). This VW wire has a connector on each end. This allows you to cut the wire in half to have a pigtail for each side.
The two new wires need a signal to activate the parking lights. The first choice is to splice wires 2 and 3 together as shown in the R32 taillight DIY. The lights will work just fine if you do this (after VAG-Com changes), but you will have an error message in the MFD that you won't be able to clear.
The second method is to run two new wires, one to each side, from the central electronics controller (J519) to the taillights. To do this, you need access to the central electronics controller. I found the Jetta rear foglight DIY to have better instructions than my Bentley manual. To connect the wires to the central electronics controller, you will need VW part 000 979 025. This wire works just like the one for the taillights. Cut this wire in half and install the wire for the left (Driver's) side to connector C, terminal 10. Install the wire for the right (passenger's) side to connector B, terminal 9. (Thanks to oripaamoni for this information

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








)
You must then run wires from these pigtails to the pigtails in the back. One suggestion for routing the wires is to read the GTI sub DIY for routing ideas. I used the instructions in my Bentley manual for removing the trim, as I thought they were a little better.
VAG-Com Instructions
Once you have connected wires to all four pins and reinstalled the connectors into the taillight housing you are ready to recode your central electronics module. This coding appears all over the Jetta LED threads, so I don't know who to credit for this information. Using a VAG-Com, you need to make the following changes to the Central Electronics Module (09).
Change Bytes 9 through 13 from 14 00 00 00 14 to 0A 00 00 0F 00
Change Byte 18 by unchecking the cold diagnostic bits 1, 3 and 5
Change Byte 19 by unchecking the cold diagnostics bits 2 and 3
Hopefully this helps, but as always YMMV.


----------



## Singapore-Saki (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.

Looks like I'll be planning to run the 4th wires.


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

Probably the best idea. Any luck yet?


----------



## Singapore-Saki (Oct 27, 2015)

Haven't had the time. Car has just been sitting for weeks now. I've got a crazy travel schedule and likely won't be able to get to it till mid October or so.


----------



## Singapore-Saki (Oct 27, 2015)

For now I've changed the coding to 0A 00 00 0F 00 which has resolved the issue. No BOW and tails work perfect. I do still plan to run the 4th wire at some point to take advantage of other tail light coding options.


----------

